# NUSAJAYA | Iskandar Financial District Development News



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Johor










*Iskandar Financial District (Zone B)*
@ Medini Iskandar, Nusajaya, Johor
Iskandar Malaysia Development
OFFICIAL WEBSITE

Medini is strategically located at the crossroads of the East-West trade routes, midway between the rapidly growing Chinese and Indian markets, covering more than 3 billion people within 6 hours flight time. It is easily accessed by air, land or sea from the rest of Asia and also well supported by world-class ports servicing the world, with two causeways and a railway link into Singapore. 

Medini has ready and planned state-of-the-art infrastructural facilities with connectivity within the region to attract top class investment and maintain its competitive edge. This is in line with Malaysia's persistent drive to develop and upgrade its infrastructure that has made it one of the most attractive investment destinations in the region. 

The country's network of highways is among the best in Asia, complemented by efficient seaports, international airports, rail links and sophisticated communications facilities.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Project Overview*
Source: http://www.millenniumdev.com/










The Iskandar Financial District is one of nine parcels that come together to create Medini - Iskandar, Malaysia; a core component of the Iskandar Development Region. The overall master plan of the Iskandar Development Region is managed by the Malaysian Authorities. The Iskandar Financial District overlooks the Straits of Johor, that lie between Malaysia and Singapore and is envisioned to showcase South Johor and Malaysia’s economic health and vibrancy.

As a thriving high-density commercial mixed-use area, the Iskandar Financial District is anchored by the diverse activities of the international finance center. A full range of land uses and functions are planned; including office, retail, residential, hotel and leisure, recreation and public amenities, all fully supported by convenient public transit, roads and parking, open space network and infrastructure. The total development program is 4,283,975 sqm.

The Iskandar Financial District planning approach incorporates a variety of key values:

• Provide urban development that advances long-term economic development and international investment within Malaysia.

• Creates distinctive architectural and urban design elements that establish this new city a unique global destination.

• Responds to regional planning and adjoining districts to provide effective functional linkages and consistent urban design character.

• Offers unique working and living environments for residents and visitors; via its vibrant setting.

• Enhances public life by advancing dynamic and meaningful interaction between the people, the functions and amenities.

• Creates bustling venues with activities occurring 24 hours a day, 7 days a week.

• Promotes environmentally responsibility, sustainable and resource efficiency within every aspect of the community.

• Balances the needs of transportation and pedestrians throughout the district; delivering safe, attractive and valuable circulation pathways and environments.

• Engages the world’s intelligent networks of information to further knowledge, health, business, entertainment, travel and culture in all aspects of life.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*KFH: Medini Iskandar To Achieve Over RM21.3 Bln Value*
July 30, 2009 22:42 PM

KUALA LUMPUR, July 30 (Bernama) -- Kuwait Finance House (KFH) foresees Medini Iskandar Malaysia achieving a total development value exceeding RM21.3 billion in 15 to 20 years.

Its international real estate manager Ali Al-Ghannam said in a statement Thursday that the project will link and pave way for integration of business and service activities between Singapore and Malaysia.

Medini Iskandar which is located on the periphery of the Straits of Johor, providing easy access to major Asian cities and the world's rapidly booming economies like India and China, via road, rail, air and sea connectivity.

Al-Ghannam said the group was committed towards playing a vital role in the development of real estate projects in the Asia Pacific region and innovative Islamic financial products.

The group recently bagged two awards at the London Sukuk Summit Islamic Finance Award 2009, of which one was for its role in developing the Medini Iskandar Malaysia project.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

The site:
by Nabil


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

The site:
by Nabil


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Iskandar Financial District @ @ Medini Iskandar, Nusajaya


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Iskandar Financial District @ @ Medini Iskandar, Nusajaya


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

UPDATE:



Imre said:


> 05/October/2009
> Cityscape 2009 ,Iskandar Malaysia stand


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Iskandar: Upcoming projects*
Posted by luxuryasiahome on August 29, 2009










MOST of these projects are located within Nusajaya township which is close to the Second Link near Tuas.

EduCity: The Newcastle University medical school campus will open in 2011, with an investment of RM100 million (S$41 million). Construction has started.

Talks are also on with a British engineering school, an Australian hospitality institute, a Dutch maritime school and a Singapore institution to open campuses.

Legoland: The theme park is being built within a development called Medini and is expected to be ready by 2012. Earthworks start at the end of this year. It is an 80:20 joint venture between Malaysia and the UK-based Merlin Entertainments.

Surrounding Legoland will be one million sq ft of retail outlets, two hotels and offices.

The rest of Medini will be built in stages. Plans are for 180 million sqft in built-up space, 20 per cent of which is targeted for completion by 2015. The 30:70 joint venture is between Malaysia and its Middle Eastern partners.

Kota Iskandar: The Johor state government’s administrative centre comprises an imposing set of buildings. The state legislative assembly, offices of the menteri besar and state secretary, and three blocks of state offices are already occupied by 2,200 staff members. A state mosque and federal government offices will open by 2012.

Puteri Harbour: The public marina is open and yachts have already berthed there. A private marina will be ready by the end of the year. It boasts an Australian-designed clubhouse.

Another Malaysian company, UM Land, is in talks to build on a waterfront site by 2012.

Residential developments: The upscale East Ledang houses and Nusa Idaman medium-cost housing.

Its developer, UEM Land, says 67 per cent of the houses in East Ledang and 9 per cent of Nusa Idaman have been sold to foreigners. Around half of the foreign buyers are Singaporeans.

Horizon Hills golf course and residences: About 60 per cent of Horizon Hills golf resort’s residences have been sold to foreigners, of whom 40 per cent to 60 per cent are Singaporeans. The golf course, which opened a year ago, is popular with Singaporeans. It has a clubhouse designed by a Brazilian architect.

Columbia Asia hospital: An 80-bed facility slated to open in the first quarter of next year. Columbia Asia, an international health-care provider, bought the land for RM4.8 million. It is building and will operate the hospital.

Southern Industrial and Logistics Cluster: A ‘clean’ industrial zone. Investors from Singapore include Jurong Hi-Tech Industries, Yongnam Engineering, SLS Holdings and Stinis Singapore.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Iskandar Financial District @ Medini Iskandar



Imre said:


> 05/October/2009
> Cityscape 2009 ,Iskandar Malaysia stand


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*New Johor mall to join retail fray in 2012*
By EMILYN YAP October 19th, 2009










MALL TO OFFER
Artist's impression of the yet unnamed lifestyle mall (above) 

RISING competition for shoppers and retailers looks set to extend from Orchard Road to Johor. A sprawling new mall is coming up in the Iskandar Malaysia economic zone and its developer is actively seeking investors and tenants.

Iskandar Investment Berhad - the developer behind Iskandar Malaysia - has huge plans for the yet unnamed lifestyle mall, which should be ready in April 2012. The shopping centre will have a gross floor area of a million square feet and a net floor area of 700,000 sq ft, making it almost comparable to the newly-opened Ion Orchard in scale.

The mall will be big not just in size, but also in ambitions. Iskandar Investment expects the project to attract a footfall of around two million in its first year of operation, and to pocket an estimated US$100 million in retail spending annually. The developer is counting on a potential catchment of 23 million people to bring business to the mall. These will include residents in Johor Bahru (JB) and Singapore, as well as tourists to both regions.

One of the mall's big selling points would be its location right next to the upcoming Legoland. There will also be two office towers, a Legoland-themed hotel and another business hotel nearby.

The development cost for the mall would come up to around US$140 million and construction is likely to start later this year. 'We are in the advanced stages of discussion with several internationally known investors,' said Rosenah Hassan, CEO of Iskandar Investment subsidiary Iskandar Harta Holdings.

Iskandar Investment is also on the lookout for tenants and has been showcasing the mall at various exhibitions. It hopes to fill around 60 per cent of the retail space with department and speciality stores, around 20 per cent with entertainment facilities, and around 20 per cent with food and beverage outlets.

Another selling point for the mall is its low rents. 'We're looking at a range of RM5 to RM10 per sq ft (S$2.06 to S$4.13 psf) depending on the size of the take-up and the location,' Ms Rosenah shared. The rents could change depending on the strength of demand. 'The earlier you come, the better,' she quipped.

Of course rents in Singapore's prime shopping areas, with their established shopper base, are much higher. According to a DTZ report last week, first-storey prime retail space in Orchard Road and Scotts Road commanded a monthly gross rent of $39.30 psf in Q3 this year. Such space in suburban areas fetched a monthly gross rent of $33 psf in the same period.

Iskandar Investment is also offering incentives to attract retailers and it is working out the details, Ms Rosenah said. Those which are sufficiently unique to draw visitors - themed restaurants, for example - may be able to enjoy a 10-year exemption from corporate tax and other perks, she added.

While the mall seems to have several factors working in its favour, it will need good branding and accessibility to attract shoppers, said Ngee Ann Polytechnic real estate lecturer Nicholas Mak.

The mall will be located in the Medini area, which is some distance from the JB city centre. A new coastal highway, set to be ready in 2012, should connect the shopping centre to the JB city centre and the second JB-Singapore Link. There are also plans to make the mall accessible via a light rail service.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Cityscape 2009 ,Iskandar Malaysia stand
by Imre


----------



## tomcrsput (Dec 30, 2009)

I accept with information: Medini is strategically located at the crossroads of the East-West trade routes, midway between the rapidly growing Chinese and Indian markets, covering more than 3 billion people within 6 hours flight time. It is easily accessed by air, land or sea from the rest of Asia and also well supported by world-class ports servicing the world, with two causeways and a railway link into Singapore.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Nusajaya



rizalhakim said:


> 1 medini at the back


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

UPDATE:


LoveArki said:


>


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Iskandar Financial District 












DW25 said:


>


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

UPDATE:



LoveArki said:


>


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

UPDATE:


LoveArki said:


>


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Bina Puri to develop Medini project in 2011*
By Sharen Kaur Published: 2010/09/08










BINA Puri Holdings Bhd (5932) will develop its flagship commercial project worth RM500 million in Medini North in Iskandar Malaysia, Johor, from early next year.

The construction group yesterday inked a deal with Medini Land Sdn Bhd, a unit of Iskandar Investment Bhd (IIB), to jointly develop the 2.8ha project, known as Medini Square, via Medini Square Sdn Bhd.

Bina Puri holds 80 per cent of Medini Square, which will build retail, shop-offices and two 23-storey towers, each comprising small office/home office (SOHO) and office units.

Medini Square will have 1.05 million square feet of gross floor area, Bina Puri chairman Datuk Wong Foon Meng said after the signing ceremony in Kuala Lumpur yesterday.
"This is a strategic move for Bina Puri and we hope to be the catalytic developer and mover to attract other investors into Medini North," he said.

Bina Puri, which has RM2.5 billion worth of ongoing construction works, is eyeing several infrastructure projects, including in Iskandar Malaysia.

It has bid for projects worth RM4 billion here, in the Middle East, Pakistan, Brunei and Thailand and it expects a 10 per cent success rate.

Meanwhile, IIB president and chief executive officer Arlida Ariff said Medini Square will spur new developments in Medini North.

It will also complement the RM1.7 billion worth of ongoing projects in Medini North, namely Legoland Malaysia and 1Medini, a residential project by WCT Bhd and IIB, she said.

IIB is in talks with several local and foreign investors to build a three-star resort hotel, a four-star business hotel, a retail mall and a high-rise tower in Medini North worth RM1 billion.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

UPDATE:


LoveArki said:


>


----------

